# Credit card machine not working, meal already eaten



## TwoWheels (16 Aug 2010)

A strange one here..
So you go into a restaurant, order and finish a meal, when you offer your credit card you are only then told that the credit card machine is broken.
You have no cash, and cannot withdraw cash from the credit card (Corporate business card)

Do you leave your CC details with restaurant to process later?
Do you simply explain that unless they process your card, you cannot pay for the meal?
Tell them you will post a cheque to them on Monday ?
Can they demand you find a solution ?

The "We take credit card" sticker is in the window, They didn't inform you of the problem before you ordered... you cannot exactly return your purchase...

What would you do? Is the onus on the Restaurant to inform you of the problem before you order ?


----------



## pinkyBear (16 Aug 2010)

I would go to the nearsest bank machine, get out cash and pay for my purchase.


----------



## TwoWheels (16 Aug 2010)

pinkyBear said:


> I would go to the nearsest bank machine, get out cash and pay for my purchase.


 


> You have no cash, and cannot withdraw cash from the credit card (Corporate business card)


 
Not an option..


----------



## Joe Q Public (16 Aug 2010)

I think pinkybear meant you should have used personal funds to pay. 

It is a tricky one. Only last week I had to get some tyres for the car. Job was done and attempted to pay by card. Card machine was broken. No problem, the owner took the details and phoned it through to his card provider. Job done and no hassle.


----------



## Berni (16 Aug 2010)

They should have a manual imprint machine for a backup (something like this - http://www.ehow.com/about_4673883_credit-card-imprint-machines.html )
This would allow them to properly take your details to process the transaction later.


----------



## Joe Q Public (16 Aug 2010)

However they must also seek authorisation by phone at the same time. The can then enter all the details including the authorisation code later.


----------



## Towger (16 Aug 2010)

Get them to ring you for card details when they have fixed machine.


----------



## Deas (18 Aug 2010)

If this actually happened what was the outcome?


----------



## claytho (18 Aug 2010)

anybody usen a credit card should have an old swipe machine which takes an imprint of the card. or they could take down the number and put it through the next day.


----------



## Joe Q Public (18 Aug 2010)

There is no putting it thru the next day. They must phone the card authorisation centre whilst the customer is present. Merchants are warned that they may not get their money if they do not follow the rules.


----------



## AlastairSC (16 Sep 2010)

Only cash is legal tender, afaik. Other payment methods are by agreement. As the options weren't explained to you at the start, you should be able to leave at the time but still have an obligation to pay for the meal i.e. your side of the contract. Not worthwhile for the restaurant to enforce (that's why they should have explained up front) but you still owe them payment in a mutually-agreed way and time, I think.


----------



## sunrock (17 Sep 2010)

Could you not offer to do the dishwashing?


----------



## Time (17 Sep 2010)

sunrock said:


> Could you not offer to do the dishwashing?


That is only in the movies.


----------

